
Prejudice Isn’t Just a Trump Problem – It’s a Tech Industry Problem Too - TouchTheFuzzy
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2016/11/15/column-prejudice-a-problem-not-just-for-trump-but-tech-industry-too/
======
fdsaaf
lol no

